# Little rec room ht



## zink101us (Sep 30, 2010)

Onkyo 806 oppo 93 klipsch 20 series 2 Polk sub 55 in Samsung led rear led lighting. Works for me


----------



## zink101us (Sep 30, 2010)

zink101us said:


> Onkyo 806 oppo 93 klipsch 20 series 2 Polk sub 55 in Samsung led rear led lighting. Works for me


Sorry pic


----------



## zink101us (Sep 30, 2010)

Better pic


----------



## bigt1rell (Mar 1, 2013)

I love the light behind the tv. Does it change color or dim?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very clean mate - well done! :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice setup, zink. I like the dual subs, that must really emphasize the bass, especially in a small room. Looks like the rear LEDs on the Samsung stay blue? Do you find that makes it easier on your eyes when watching in a dark room?


----------



## zink101us (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes it's on a dimmer I just some black out curtains.


----------



## zink101us (Sep 30, 2010)

Different pic


----------

